# Squash courts on the Northside



## Apollo (24 Jan 2011)

hi all,

My friend and I were hoping to play some squash on the Northside somewhere where you don't have to be a member to play and can pay on the hour.

He lives in Santry & we are hoping to get somewhere either close to town or not much further out than Santry.

Anyone know of anywhere?


Cheers


----------



## Sol28 (24 Jan 2011)

Squash Courts in general in Dublin are very difficult to come by - Escpecially if neither playeris a member somewhere - I did research a few years ago to try and setup a work Squash ladder. Since the closure of the Squash Irelands, i only was able to find courts on the southside. Sorry to be of little help - but I am curious as to all the places where you can turn up and play a game of squash without being a member (to bring a guest into my club costs €25 - so prohibitvly expensive)


----------



## Sunny (24 Jan 2011)

Did you try ALSAA at the airport. Not sure if you have to be a member to rent a court but worth trying


----------



## argentina (24 Jan 2011)

SportsLink in Santry is good, 
http://www.sportslink.ie/
not expensive either


----------



## ophelia (25 Jan 2011)

Sol28, could you say where the squash courts are on the southside please?


----------



## Boyd (25 Jan 2011)

UCD has squash and handball courts, you dont need to be a student to get a place. Courts are €13 for 45mins


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jan 2011)

The DLRCC leisure centre in Ballinteer has squash courts. 

http://www.dlrleisureservices.ie/meadowbrook/index.php


----------



## Sol28 (25 Jan 2011)

Theres a list of squash clubs here.

http://www.squashtalk.com/html/web_hub/travelers/clubsuk.htm#IRELAND

I used to use the Dundrum Family Recreation Centre years ago - I just rang them up now and they stilloperate a pay as you go system - its €12 for an hours game. Spawell used to have courts too - but am not sure if they are still open.

I play in westwood - but you need to be a member. A guest pass to play with a member is €25. 

UCD will operate a pay as you go. Trinity allowed people to join in the summer - not sure now since they opened the new facilities.


----------



## Apollo (25 Jan 2011)

Cheers folks for all the replies..there doesn't appear to be anywhere on the northside where you show up and play squash without being a member from the follow ups I done so far unfortunately..that place in Dundrum told me, like Sol28 wrote, they only charge €12/hour and you don't have to be a member..I rang Spawell as well and you don't have to be a member there either they told me..they charge €15/hour during the week & €10/hour at weekends..ta


----------



## huskerdu (25 Jan 2011)

Sol28 said:


> I used to use the Dundrum Family Recreation Centre years ago .



Just to clarify, the DLRCC Meadowbrook leisure centre in Ballinteer that I mentioned before, is the new name for the Dundrum Family Recreation Centre.

It has been completely renovated and extended, for anyone that has not been there since it reopened. Its a great local facility.


----------



## Sol28 (25 Jan 2011)

Good to know husker DU - It was a bit tatty the last time i was there (9 years ago)


----------



## G7979 (26 Jan 2011)

Did you try the Portmarnock Sports & Leisure Ctr? I use the pool there, one price for members another price for non-members, per the website a court is 5.50 per person after 6pm for a 40 min slot


----------

